# Char broil tru-infrared smoker!!!



## Mamas kitchen (Oct 21, 2012)

My honey and I just got a new infrared smoker and it is the best thing since the stove. But I am still a baker so it will never be replaced..lol...does anyone have one? Or tried anything they found to be amazing? We did a Boston butt and smoked it on low all day and smoked potatoes and corn on top. The butt was so juicy and full of flavor we had to keep the smoker away from the grill so it won't get jealous ...lol I need ideas and creativity.  thanks.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 21, 2012)

We have three pieces of outdoor cooking equipment. All of which can be used for smoking. A 22.5 weber, a wood burning pitt and a large BGE. They can also be used to do other things besides smoking.


----------

